# My angel fish is upside down



## Hamstern (Aug 26, 2010)

my large angel fish is swimming upside down and cannot right himself..i have isolated him in a quarintine tank of 10 gallons and the perameters are good 0 amonnia,0 nitrite,and barely registerd nitrate because i use some water from the main tank for the quarintine...the PH is 7 in both tanks..is there anything i can do for him?


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

how long have your tank been running?


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Personally I don't think there is much you can do at that point..... =/ but i might be wrong.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I had a fish that did that one time. It was recommended to me to feed frozen, thawed peas that you take the outer skin off of. This was with my fish that was swimming on his back but seemed alright otherwise. It was due to air in the swim bladder. If it is diseased or something, obviously this won't work. My fish would actually practically eat them out of my hand. That is all you feed him for a few days. Hope you find out what the problem is and that you can fix it. It is so sad to see them struggle like that.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Can be the swim bladder (which means the fish will die), or he could be constipated, and his organs are pressing on his swim bladder.. Fiber will help if so.

Algae or peas both work. Even spinach (blanched) if he'll eat it. You can also try freeze-dried shrimp (crushed), but add that to the peas and stuff... Not instead..


----------

